# Can diabetics drive?



## PNWuber (Dec 20, 2014)

If my city institutes a medical check to drive for uber, can a diabetic drive?

I don't think a diabetic can get a CDL but not sure and also not sure if it was the same standards. 

Thank you.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

I don't know anything off the top of my head but this seems like a good resource:

http://www.diabetes.org/living-with...n/faqs-about-commercial-drivers-licenses.html


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

PNWuber said:


> If my city institutes a medical check to drive for uber, can a diabetic drive?
> 
> I don't think a diabetic can get a CDL but not sure and also not sure if it was the same standards.
> 
> Thank you.


If you don't tell them that you have diabetes can they tell from a urine test ? Or go to a shady doctor to pass your physical.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> If you don't tell them that you have diabetes can they tell from a urine test ? Or go to a shady doctor to pass your physical.


It's possible. Diabetics shed glucose in urine if their blood sugar isn't well controlled.


----------



## PNWuber (Dec 20, 2014)

Yes glucose can be found in urine. Especially now since I am on a new drug called Invokana. 

It came to my mind as I was reading a thread about Colorado and them requiring a physical to drive. That at this point is not required here. I am sure it is coming as the city council welcomed Uber but said they would revisit regulations in 9 months. 

I can't pass and drive if that becomes a requirement since I have been diabetic many years even though I am not super old  so no reason for me to keep researching and considering this. 

Thanks for the replies, much appreciated.


----------



## PNWuber (Dec 20, 2014)

Wow! @thehappytypist that link is great. If that is infact correct I could legally drive passengers. Thank you!


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

PNWuber said:


> Wow! @thehappytypist that link is great. If that is infact correct I could legally drive passengers. Thank you!


You're welcome!


----------



## Chris Dee (Nov 19, 2014)

How about people with certain percentages of deafness? Just think if you close all your windows and crank up the volume, you won't hear that semi bearing down on you blaring the air horn..... it will all be over before you look in the rear view.


----------



## The Geek (May 29, 2014)

Chris Dee said:


> How about people with certain percentages of deafness? Just think if you close all your windows and crank up the volume, you won't hear that semi bearing down on you blaring the air horn..... it will all be over before you look in the rear view.


Nope. We have had a deaf person or two on the forums already.


----------



## Chris Dee (Nov 19, 2014)

They can't be totally deaf. They have to have some percentage of hearing either with or without an aid. I don't know of a state that allows %100 deaf persons to drive.


----------

